# Ruger Number 1 405 Winchester



## lucescoflathead (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone ever shoot one? I'd like to buy a Number One and thought this would make a good gun for deer ,bear and wild hogs. My next choice would be the same gun in .270 Winchester. Thanks Todd


----------



## PartsMan (Jan 12, 2011)

I would love to have a number one also.
405 should kill anything it hits.
I would hold out for the 270. Better trajectory.


----------



## brmurray (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a number one in 22-250, one of my coyote guns. Great shooting gun!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 13, 2011)

I'ver had a lot of rifles over the years. I always talked myself out of a Number One. I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get one. Thanks for the replies Todd


----------



## brmurray (Jan 13, 2011)

my setup just has a bushnell 6x18-50 and shoots fine. very accurate firearm.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 13, 2011)

Never had a Number 1 but know a guy that has one in 308 caliber. He swears it is the most accurate rifle he has ever had. And this guy has almost enough to open up a pawn shop full of guns.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a friend with a #1 in 6mm, one day at the range I let him shoot one of my M1A's he let me shoot his #1. It is an impressive rifle,beautiful, very accurate with a nice trigger. As far as caliber goes the .405 would shine in the woods and shooting less than 200yds {its a heck of a brushbuster} in open country the .270 wins hands down in distance and accuracy. The only concern I would have is using a single shot rifle going after a grizzly bear or a big wild boar unless I had a hunting partner with a repeater backing me up. As I'm sure you know a wounded bear or boar is not much fun to be around as they usually have a pretty bad attitude..That being said a Ruger #1 is one fine rifle............Ray


----------



## riverracer (Mar 23, 2011)

As we all know a Ruger #1 is not a cheap gun, so why not buy a caliber for both ur needs , like a 300 win mag. u could shoot 150 gr. for deer and load it with 220's for bear, a 220 solid copper or a accu-bond would take a bear off his feet.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't have a #1 but know a guy that does and he loves it.


----------

